# FR: ces derniers temps - style direct/indirect



## laurel and hardy

Salut

il faut que je transpose "ces derniers temps" au style indirect, ce que me pose des problemes. 

La phrase complete:
*"Il a eu beaucoup de problemes familiaux ces derniers temps."*

Mis je veux dire: (mon essai)

*Robert affirma qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problemes ces derniers temps-l.*

Est-ce que c'est correct?  

Merci en avance


----------



## Outsider

"...Dans les temps antérieurs" ? "...Récemment" ?


----------



## laurel and hardy

merci beaucoup


----------



## paulvial

Bonsoir ,
 je ne vois pas le besoin de changer l'expression "ces derniers temps " dans le style indirect


----------



## itka

> je ne vois pas le besoin de changer l'expression "ces derniers temps " dans le style indirect


Il est indispensable de la changer. 
Cette expression se réfère au temps où parle le locuteur. Lorsqu'on rapporte ses paroles, le temps n'est plus le même et on doit donc impérativement modifier les indications de temps et de lieu comme on modifie le temps des verbes de la phrase.
De même, on doit modifier les adverbes : _aujourd'hui, demain, hier_ qui deviennent respectivement : _ce jour-là, le lendemain, la veille._
En style direct : 
Robert dit : "-_ J'ai eu beaucoup de problèmes ces derniers temps".
_
Style indirect :
Robert affirma/déclara/dit qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problèmes dans la période qui venait de s'écouler.

Ce n'est pas facile et je ne trouve pas comment remplacer _"ces derniers temps"_ élégamment... 
Tes suggestions ne conviennent pas non plus, Outsider. "Les temps antérieurs" ne se dirait pas, bien que ce soit le sens et "récemment" me semble lui aussi en relation avec le présent... 
A force d'y penser, j'ai un doute, je me trompe peut-être pour ce qui est de "récemment". Si un spécialiste de grammaire voulait nous donner son avis...


----------



## paulvial

hello Itka 
Je vois en effet que vous avez raison 
"En style direct : 
Robert dit : "- J'ai eu beaucoup de problèmes ces derniers temps".

Style indirect :
Robert affirma/déclara/dit qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problèmes dans la période qui venait de s'écouler."
mais je trouve que "dans la période qui venait de s'écouler " enlève beaucoup de l'expression 
Ne pourrait t-on pas dire : Robert affirma/déclara/dit qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problèmes *"*ces derniers temps *" *, pour garder l'effet de l'expression dans la citation  ??


----------



## janpol

et un passé récent ne permettrait-il pas d'économiser le C. de temps ?
"... qu'il venait d'avoir/de connaître/.... des problèmes..."
"qu'il venait de vivre une période /riche en problèmes/où il avait dû faire  à de nombreux problèmes...."


----------



## laurel and hardy

oh la la j'ai commence une discussion! Merci beaucoup a tous, c'est vraiment un sujet difficile et vous m'avez aide beaucoup.

salut


----------



## itka

Pour répondre à Janpol : oui, je suis d'accord avec toi, on tourne la difficulté et la phrase est parfaitement correcte :
_"Robert dit qu'il venait de vivre une période où il avait dû faire face à de nombreux problèmes...."
_...mais on s'éloigne de la traduction littérale !
Robert ne dit pas qu'_"il venait de faire face à de nombreux problèmes"_ mais qu'_"il avait eu de nombreux problèmes dans la période écoulée"_._.. _Tout dépend du genre de traduction que l'on veut obtenir (plus ou moins collée au texte source).


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Ce n'est pas facile et je ne trouve pas comment remplacer _"ces derniers temps"_ élégamment...


Peut-être _dans *les* derniers temps_…


> A force d'y penser, j'ai un doute, je me trompe peut-être pour ce qui est de "récemment". Si un spécialiste de grammaire voulait nous donner son avis...


_Récemment_ est bien lié au présent…


----------



## Nicomon

Que pensez-vous de _dernièrement?_  Aussi lié au présent, ou pas?


----------



## 314ns

De la même manière que aujourd'hui devient "ce jour là", on devrait dire "ces derniers temps" devient "ces temps derniers" ?


----------



## itka

> Peut-être _dans *les* derniers temps_…


Ça dérange moins... Franchement, je ne sais pas ! Essayez la phrase, vous aurez peut-être une idée :
_"Robert dit qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problèmes les derniers temps"._


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> _"Robert dit qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problèmes les derniers temps"._


 Moi, je n'aime pas trop. Même si on ajoute _dans_.  En l'absence de réaction, je conclus que _dernièrement_ ne convient peut-être pas d'un point de vue strictement grammatical. Sauf qu'au son, je le préfère à _(dans)_ _les derniers temps_. 

Cela me fait penser à des passages bibliques de ce genre : 





> Mais l`Esprit dit expressément que, dans les derniers temps, quelques-uns abandonneront la foi...


 
_*Au cours* des derniers mois / dernières semaines ? _


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Que pensez-vous de _dernièrement?_  Aussi lié au présent, ou pas?


_Dernièrement_ et _récemment_ sont de parfaits synonymes et je crois que je change d'avis quant au fait qu'ils soient forcément liés au présent suite à cette phrase de Verlaine :


> _… __avec sa femme, qu'il avait *récemment* épousée._



_Robert affirma qu'il avait eu beaucoup de problèmes familiaux récemment._



314ns said:


> De la même manière que aujourd'hui devient "ce jour là", on devrait dire "ces derniers temps" devient "ces temps derniers" ?


Non, la position de l'adjectif n'y change strictement rien…


----------

